# Incubator Ideas.



## southwestrepkeeper (Sep 16, 2011)

Right I know there has probably been previous threads about this but what's everyone's way of making an Incubator? 

I.e. What stat do you use etc?

Have large poly box and large heat matt, know the general way of making it just wanted to see if you guys had any tips...


----------



## clayboyuk (Aug 14, 2011)

Would like to see what people use too


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

stat wise id use a habistat pulse. accurate temps and reliable and on the very rare occasion it should go wrong they have a super quick repairs dept!


----------



## clayboyuk (Aug 14, 2011)

Did u use a heat mat or ceramic bulb 




chris_wade said:


> stat wise id use a habistat pulse. accurate temps and reliable and on the very rare occasion it should go wrong they have a super quick repairs dept!


----------



## Andy King (Nov 5, 2009)

i use a poly box and two heat mats along both of the long sides of the poly. control the mats with a pulse stat. mat stats are pretty rubbish and they fluctuate the temperature a couple degrees either side the desired temp. 

a plastic hatchling tub with some vermiculite saturated with water is by far and away the best substrate in my opinion, holds moisture well and takes a lot to go mouldy.


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

I use a couple of Herp 2, both secondhand £40 & £50 respectively, saves loads of hassle & out of season they double as a beer fridge :2thumb:


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

i have used poly boxes before with good results but at the moment i have started the frist of 3 builds using off cuts from my viv building to make some wooden ones.the frist i am doing is using a parasene heat cable 150 watts and parasene stat( do have a thread in the snake forum called "new incubator") and poly sheet with a outer casing of wood!! its all early days but shall test run it to see how well the temps etc hold up!!
some phots of the build!!


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

We make our own polybox incubators with heatmats and pulsestats, if you need help setting up one yourself heres a guide I did :2thumb:


----------



## outish1206 (May 22, 2012)

Did u use a heat mat or ceramic bulb


----------

